# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Your AGA Entries..



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok folks, the deadline is upon us. Post your pics for us to see!

Here are my entries this year.

90g Discus Aquatic Garden:









20g Long SA creek biotope:









10g West African biotope:









 
 

[This message was edited by Phil Edwards on Mon September 15 2003 at 11:59 AM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok folks, the deadline is upon us. Post your pics for us to see!

Here are my entries this year.

90g Discus Aquatic Garden:









20g Long SA creek biotope:









10g West African biotope:









 
 

[This message was edited by Phil Edwards on Mon September 15 2003 at 11:59 AM.]


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

the discus tank is a winner. i love it. i love your biotopic styles. amano style, but only realistic.

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Sun September 14 2003 at 08:46 PM.]


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome man!








I really like your tanks...but my favourite is the Discus Tank
All the best!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Where are your entries?







You've still got 14 hours, comeon!


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

here's my 10G for my small aquascape category.


----------

